# Pleco and Clown loach



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

Is it possible of happening a dramatic situation like big sized pleco to swallow a clown??


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

no it is not...


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

Thank you lohachata. Had to put this question here from a group I am in, because I was unsure.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Swallow no.... But if it dies the pleco can make short work of it, especially a small dead fish... 

Before my 150 was cichlids I had it set up as an angel/community tank for some reason my serpeas kept disappearing then I found out one of my pictus were killing them and the then 7inch pleco was making short work of the bodies... (The pleco is now over a foot long)


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

I once saw a really large common pleco at an lfs take down a live feeder goldfish. It trapped the goldfish against the front glass and just rasped it away faster than you'd think possible.


----------

